# Ferret pipes run.... with video.....



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys... following on from my thread a while back... i was inundated with pm's about these stinkers (ferrets )...

I thought i would share this for those who were interested...

And as theyre hunting animals.. then i posted here (mods feel free to move it) ...

The ferret club asked me to make a ferret pipe run so they could have a 'fastest ferret' competition at the upcoming show...

And also to take to gamefaira...and show the public just what a ferret can do..agility wise...

Is a series of turns and loops iut of 4' drainage pipe... which i perfect for the ferrets.. the male can get through and the females could turn around in the 4" should they wish...

The section leaning on the bin is only 3" wide piping...too small for the hob (male) ... and the females cant move much so its a bit of a challenge to get up and round the loops...

The whole thing can be taken apart for strorage and transport.... which is important for the club... (and me.. ill end up keeping it  ) ...

Anyway... heres a picture followed by a video of my 2 jills (females) ... running the pipes...

Cheers..


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm LoLing something fierce right now, B.P.R; those little claws scuttling along...
That's a pretty sweet set-up you've got for them. Agile doesn't begin to describe it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Boy, they are snakey little buggers !!! What fun ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

You wouldnt want one under your floorboards would you!  ...

Theyre just perfectly designed for their intended use!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Are you training them for the ferret Olympics?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Arber said:


> Are you training them for the ferret Olympics?


You could say that  ...

Naa... there is a show/competition next weekend...

But this just keeps them active and occupied when not out working...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

never had one but would like to get a pet ferret one day


----------

